# YAMAHA Golf Cart (Gas) Fuse Problem



## willie (Jul 17, 2008)

Hi !!! I have added small12 volt headlights to the golf cart. The 10 amp. fuse
has blown out. How much larger fuse do I need? The headlights wires are conected directly to the battery.


Thanks willie


----------



## LowRider (Dec 23, 2008)

depends how many amps the battery can push. try a 15 if that blows then a 20. if its more than 20 then i think there might be a problem with wiring maybe, but i am no electrician.


----------



## phillipmc (Jan 27, 2008)

What gauge wire does the lights use ? If its 12gauge or better you are gonna be safe with a 20amp fuse but make sure there is no chaffing of the hot wire or it will just blow the 20amp fuse aswell or melt the wire and cause a fire.


----------

